# 1 today!



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Well my boy is one today!

What a wonderful year we have had. He has changed my life 

We love him more than we thought possible, we appreciate him every day and he brings so much happiness to everyone he meets. 

We made him a special cake today - it's actually really nice! (yes we had some too) and he even got some cards in the post which we weren't expecting. He got some new chews and treats and has had a very happy day so far.










Presents!:










This is his cake:










It's minced steak, oats, flour, sunflower seeds, cottage cheese, egg and water, with a low fat cream cheese and chopped parsley topping!

He took it out of the bowl and decided to eat it on the rug in the living room! He did hoover most of it up though. "But you always eat your cake in here, what's the problem?"










He is also wearing his birthday bow tie for the special occasion

Happy Birthday Gandhi!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Beautiful Boy!*

Your cake looks yummy!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday :bday:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow! Gandhi looks as if he has had the best birthday - love his present bounce 

HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL BOY

​arty::bday:arty:


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Happy birthday Gandhi!! Your cake looks delicious  Tilly says she wants that one for her next birthday. Xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arty:arty2:HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY GANDHI!!:bday:arty:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*happy birthday beautiful red boy xxx*


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG BOY!!!!!!!arty2::bday:arty::juggle::whoo:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy birthday Gandhi!
Such a gorgeous poo, looking very dapper 
& the cake sounds...... Err yummy!! 
Xxx
arty2::bday::star::jumping::hug:


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Happy birthday Gandhi!
> Such a gorgeous poo, looking very dapper
> & the cake sounds...... Err yummy!!
> Xxx
> arty2::bday::star::jumping::hug:


it tastes like a burger!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> it tastes like a burger!


Mmmmm!! X
All I can say Gandhi is very lucky you went to all that extra effort to make such an amazing doggy burger cake x


----------



## jiffy (Jun 24, 2014)

TOO cute!!! happy birthday!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Happy birthday handsome boy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow! :bday: arty2: gorgeous Ghandi! 

I hope you achieve your aims of global peace through your frugal life as a dedicated vegetarian who is completely free of material possessions.......erm..............perhaps a tad er......well maybe you can just do the 'world peace' bit?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome boy - it looks like he had a very special day


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Happy birthday gorgeous Ghandi. 

He's a lucky boy having a mummy that makes him a special doggy birthday cake.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome boy!!! That was a fast year.


----------



## Hils68 (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy birthday georgeous ghandi xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME BOY! Glad you have been so spoilt


----------

